# Spectre, 5 months



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

This is Phantom vom Wildhaus, call name Spectre.  We're only just learning to stack, I tried a couple times when she was younger, but these are the first pictures after actively training it for a week. She still needs a bit before I'm going to be able to take my hands off her, so for now there's going to be quite a bit of head dipping! But she's getting there!

So, any suggestions on how the **** to see where to put her front feet? haha! The rear end I can tell pretty well, we're just working on standing still so it's not perfect. But I am having SUCH a hard time seeing where the front end is supposed to be while I'm standing over her, and all the pictures showing how to do it I've seen are from the side.

Also, I was thinking of showing her in the UKC, probably in the altered category since she'll be spayed once her growth plates fuse. Just for fun, but do you think she'd be a good fit? Thanks!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Not an expert in stacking-but her front feet should be straight under her-also not an expert is critiquing-she has a pretty head-I like her-I have been told that UKC would be a good venue to show a working dog-also think showing would be fun. I took a handling class and really enjoyed it-which surprised me


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, Wolfenstein 
i can critique now however it will be much better when stacked properly.
always stack front first and back last.
She is only a pup and will change heaps, but she does have nice dark eyes, great pigment and good ear set
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/42784-wolfenstein.html


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Whoops, forgot to come back to this thread! haha Thanks for the input! So, where exactly should her front legs BE, though? I understand that her legs should be straight underneath, but is there a good way to tell what that looks like from the top down when you're positioning the dog?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

When I was learning to stack for our seiger show I was told to gently pick him up by the collar, place him back down and that will set the front.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks! Maybe while I'm teaching her, I'll work on that first and just minimally do the back end until she has the front end down. It's a major accomplishment for this girl to ever hold still, so I'm fine breaking it down into baby steps, haha! Once we've worked on it a bit I'll get some more pictures and see if we're hitting it in the right spot.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------

